# Ok, say it isn't so guys.......



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

This past weekend, I did 35 Trips... 35

When I look at my invoice for this weekend, which has already been processed, it is missing the two biggest SURGE fares.. I did 35 trips, all trips are in my trip log, all fares are there, but when I look at the invoice for the week,the surge fares are not included, I have only 33 trips on my invoice. 

Why would this be? Why would they process all rides normally but when I pick two groups up during the surge, those fares don't hit my invoice (paycheck) for the week. 

Somebody, tell me this has happened to you and it all worked out....

These two fares are HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS EACH.....

Will I see these two fares on my next invoice...(check)??


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Any fares that are over $100 automatically go for a review.
You will get them in the next statement.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for that.....thanks very much.....


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Anything to mess up your bookkeeping process.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Any fares that are over $100 automatically go for a review.
> You will get them in the next statement.


I've never experienced that and have had at least 15 one hundred plus fares.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

*Shayna* (Uber)

Nov 03 06:44

Hey there!

Shayna here, with Uber support. Trips with fares of this magnitude are always automatically submitted to be reviewed for accuracy. Once the fares are reviewed and deemed accurate, they will be added on to your next pay statement.

We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience. In the meantime, please let us know if we can do anything else to help.

Best,

Shayna

*Uber Support*


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I've never experienced that and have had at least 15 one hundred plus fares.


 I never had large fares but it has been reported here in the past, many times,
that large fares go to review and get delayed.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> This past weekend, I did 35 Trips... 35
> 
> When I look at my invoice for this weekend, which has already been processed, it is missing the two biggest SURGE fares.. I did 35 trips, all trips are in my trip log, all fares are there, but when I look at the invoice for the week,the surge fares are not included, I have only 33 trips on my invoice.
> 
> ...


There is a news story out of Denver where two riders went to the media with their exorbitant surge fares. One was like $539 for a three mile trip. The reporter got a response from Uber saying that anyone who complained about a large surge fare this past weekend would automatically receive a 25% reduction. So, don't count on getting the entire amount.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

I have had a few $100+ fares and there was never any delay. But they were not surge fares, just loooong rides.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

I have also had fares over $100 several times...never had to wait!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

It is over $200 I believe that they review.

And @thehappytypist CSR states Uber's policy is not to adjust driver's pay on courtesy (ie: customer is dumb and whiny) fare adjustments.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I think it is $200. Same problem here. All the fares under $200 are on my statement just not the BIG ones


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

I think....Uber loves butt clenching and cringe worthy moments for drivers and riders alike. Shhhh, just let it happen...Just clenche and cringe longer.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

So, I just got a text from UBER saying they are adjusting invoices and new statements will come out shortly. hmmmm, this could be a good weekend for Christmas Shopping After all.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> So, I just got a text from UBER saying they are adjusting invoices and new statements will come out shortly. hmmmm, this could be a good weekend for Christmas Shopping After all.


I'm afraid those new statements come out less with rider adjustments and claims of inaccurate surges.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

NOPE.. It's all there... booo-ya! 
I'll take another weekend like the last, anytime.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> NOPE.. It's all there... booo-ya!
> I'll take another weekend like the last, anytime.


I inherently don't like you because you're tied somehow to @uberjax who I've ignored.

I still haven't received a finalized invoice. Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine was fixed as well


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I got my invoice this morning. No changes - and all I can say is WOW. I actually expected some adjustments, but this holiday was a real holiday for me & I only drove Friday for the holiday! I also made about $80 in tips if I remember correctly.


----------

